# LIVERPOOL | Wirral Waters



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Starting Spring 2011
£4.5 Billion investment
Masterplan
http://www.liverpoolwiki.org/Wirral_Waters#head-acb0a6e6e7c107869c0645e664b2dfc4083ee68a



















http://www.liverpooldailypost.co.uk/liverpool-news/regional-news/2010/01/22/peel-set-to-start-work-on-wirral-waters-next-spring-92534-25659009/
Starting Spring 2011
£4.5 Billion investment
Masterplan
http://www.liverpoolwiki.org/Wirral_Waters#head-acb0a6e6e7c107869c0645e664b2dfc4083ee68a


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

Looks Brilliant! 4.5 billion, I thought they only spend that amount of money in Dubai or Shanghai. Massive project!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

WOW!!! Great project for Liverpool!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Is this really going to happen, or is it a pipe dream? Will Liverpool become the UK's answer to Dubai??


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

LAYZIEDOGG said:


> Looks Brilliant! 4.5 billion, I thought they only spend that amount of money in Dubai or Shanghai. Massive project!


Its never going to happen. And if it does ... its got a time span of 30 years.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

There's this and Liverpool Waters, on opposite sides of the River Mersey, and if they both go ahead as planned, Liverpool could have an absolutely amazing skyline (not that its current skyline isn't great, but it could be world-class if these two projects are both completed).


----------



## yoshef (Jun 22, 2007)

Ecological said:


> Its never going to happen. And if it does ... its got a time span of 30 years.



that doesn't make sense


----------



## agour (Apr 30, 2010)

looks cool, but it will never happen


----------



## Brum Knows Best (Mar 9, 2007)

That would be amazing to liverpool, if it happens well done liverpool


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

agour said:


> looks cool, but it will never happen


:bash:

Starting Spring 2011
THE first stages of the ambitious £4.5bn Wirral Waters development could begin as soon as spring 2011, the Daily Post can reveal.

Peel Developments submitted the biggest planning application in the country for the major part of the project, around Birkenhead docks, last month.
more...http://www.liverpooldailypost.co.uk/liverpool-news/regional-news/2010/01/22/peel-set-to-start-work-on-wirral-waters-next-spring-92534-25659009/


----------



## agour (Apr 30, 2010)

robhood said:


> :bash:
> 
> Starting Spring 2011
> THE first stages of the ambitious £4.5bn Wirral Waters development could begin as soon as spring 2011, the Daily Post can reveal.
> ...


well, should I rephrase to, 'most of it will never happen '

"Planning permission was granted in August last year for the Northbank East part of the scheme"










The northbank east section is small compared to the rest of it, no doubt that will go up, though I will be genuinely amazed if the rest of the project gets planning permission, and it gets built.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Any highrises in first face?


----------



## sean_morrison2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Stop the nonsense*



Andre_idol said:


> WOW!!! Great project for Liverpool!


Are you all completely fooking thick!!!!!????? This is called Wirral Waters! "WIRRAL" Cheshire!!!!! Not Liverpool. Get a map, get an Education for gods sake


----------

